# Anubias turning yellow/brown



## lauraleellbp

First off- welcome to TPT!

Could you post some pictures of your tank, especially the Anubias leaves?

There's 2 likely scenarios that come to mind-

First, it's possible that your recently purchased Anubias were grown emersed (with their leaves actually out of the water and just roots submerged), so the discoloration you're seeing is those older emersed leaves dying off now that the plant is fully submerged.

Are the plants putting out any new leaves, and if so, how are those leaves looking? If there are new leaves coming in, and those new leaves look green and healthy, then this is probably the case with your plants.

The 2nd thing you may have going on is that you need to start dosing ferts since you're stripping your tank of most of the nutrients with all your water changes. 

I'd get a bottle of Flourish Comprehensive and start dosing it after each big water change, probably also with a little bit of iron.


----------



## zimmy65

Thanks for the quick reply and the welcome! The plants were completely submerged in the tank at the store so I don't think it's the emersion issue.

The plant is putting out new leaves but they come in looking very light green. The older leaves are also kind of crinkled. A lot of the affected leaves are also lower on the plant. They're supposed to be low light plants, so I hope that's not the issue.

Here are some photos. They don't look as bad as they did before I pruned the really damaged leaves.

In regards to the plant supplements, wouldn't it be potassium that's needed not iron? Seachem's website description of the symptoms of a potassium deefficiency is similar to the condition of my plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I think those look like emersed leaves. It can take months for a slow-growing plant like Anubias to convert from one for to another.

I'm not seeing any pinholes or spots, just edges... so I think it's coverting, personally.

Wouldn't hurt to dose potassium, though, along with iron. I suggested iron just b/c Anubias tend to need quite a bit, yet they won't get much if any iron from the water column unless you dose it.


----------



## zimmy65

Thank you very much for your help.

Maybe the plant was emersed before it arrived at the store I bought it from and wasn't in the store long enough to have a problem. 

I'll get the supplements you've suggested.


----------



## PaulG

This is what happened with mine, but the new leaves were fine.


----------

